# Orb Audio



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I see their ad all the time on this site. I should be moving soon and the place will have a quite small living room. I was considering something very "contemporary" for it...and the set is very appealing.

I am curious of any thoughts on this product...or are their DIY solutions for something similar for small rooms. Living room is 17x14 with vaulted ceilings...Roughly $1,000 budget.


----------



## John Swanberg (Mar 17, 2008)

I've never heard the Orb speakers, so I can't comment on them, but I have a set of Gallo Micros (www.roundsound.com), with the matching passive sub. Great sound. The only thing that comes close to their price/performance that isn't diy, would be Magnepan MMG's (although they do need a sub). Find a Gallo dealer somewhere close to where you live, and see if you like them. JPS


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

DIY DIY DIY DIY DIY


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have never heard Orb either, but have heard very good things about them. I believe they have won a few awards as well.

The Gallos are also very nice. Gallo makes some nice stuff and is VERY contemporary.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

thadman said:


> DIY DIY DIY DIY DIY


I haven't seen much DIY stuff with spherical enclosures.


----------

